# 2nd cycle deca test



## ROID RANGER (May 17, 2011)

my second cycle is gonna look like 
1-10 deca 500mg week
1-12 test e 500mg week
hcg 500iu twice a week during entire cycle
1000iu eod 13-14
clomid 100/100/50/50
aromasin 25-25-12.5-12.5
also be running letro .25 ed on cycle

stats are 6/3 220 14% bf 
going to drop to 10-12% before i start this cycle though 
just looking to put on as much lean muscle as possible and get cut


----------



## RoidRage9 (May 17, 2011)

better up the test dose to 750mg-1g or you run the risk of not getting a hard on for the whole cycle. Maybe you dont use it so its no big deal to you. im just kidding but seriously up the test dose


----------



## pyes (May 17, 2011)

just a few things i would change...i would keep the test atleast 100mg above the deca...unless you do not care about deca dick.
clomid i would run 100/75/50/50
and letro as a maintenance ai is a no no....letro is more of a suicide AI....run aromasin or arimidex as a  maintenance AI instead of the letro.


----------



## spartan1 (May 17, 2011)

You are going to want to either kick up your test dose 2xs that of the Deca trust me I know. I just ran Deca 400 and Sus 750 per wk and I did not have any issues but my sex drive stayed at a normal level not like in the past where I was chasing Fat chick's around. Just saying. Next time I would run 1g Test and 400 Deca I think that would be better. Gains were good put on 15 lbs and seems like it is good quality meat. Just coming off last Friday so I will keep you posted in a month to let you know for shore.


----------



## rockhardly (May 17, 2011)

Consider running the deca at 400mg for 12 weeks and test at 700 for 8weeks and 850 for 6 weeks.  Deca is a very long acting ester and, from my understanding, does not really "kick in" until week 7 or 8.  Run aromasin from day 1 starting around 12.5mg EOD.

Would anyone here suggest running prami while on deca?


----------



## pyes (May 17, 2011)

i would only run prami or caber if needed.  but not as a maintenance. i would do aromasin or arimidex...and if nips are itchy and would not go away. then start the prami or caber.


----------



## GMO (May 17, 2011)

ROID RANGER said:


> my second cycle is gonna look like
> 1-10 deca 500mg week
> 1-12 test e 500mg week
> hcg 500iu twice a week during entire cycle
> ...



Up the test to 1.5 or 2x that of the deca.  Personally, if I were you I would run 600mg of test and 400mg of deca.  Since this is only your second cycle, I see no need for you to go any higher than that.

Also, drop the letro. Stick with your aromasin and run it 12.5mg eod while on cycle.

And as pyes said, have caber or parmi on hand in case you need it.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 17, 2011)

Everyone is pretty much saying to double up on the test, which may not be a bad thing, but 500mg of test is a very conservative and good dose to use.  Maybe drop the deca to 250mg or 300mg tops.

The 2:1 ratio of test to deca is a good rule to follow IMO.

Just don't think that you need a gram of test.


----------



## Ravager (May 17, 2011)

I'd aim for gram of test/week the last 2 weeks of your cycle, maybe taper it up after 8 weeks when myostatin kicks in.


----------



## RoidRage9 (May 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Everyone is pretty much saying to double up on the test, which may not be a bad thing, but 500mg of test is a very conservative and good dose to use.  Maybe drop the deca to 250mg or 300mg tops.
> 
> The 2:1 ratio of test to deca is a good rule to follow IMO.
> 
> Just don't think that you need a gram of test.



deca needs to be run at a minimum 400mg to get the affect. Might not be a bad idea to go with GMOs suggestion and go with test at 600mg and deca 400mg since its only your second cycle


----------



## MDR (May 17, 2011)

pyes said:


> just a few things i would change...i would keep the test atleast 100mg above the deca...unless you do not care about deca dick.
> clomid i would run 100/75/50/50
> and letro as a maintenance ai is a no no....letro is more of a suicide AI....run aromasin or arimidex as a  maintenance AI instead of the letro.



Agree 100%.  Excellent advice.  Good to see you back Pyes.


----------



## ROID RANGER (May 18, 2011)

alright what does that mean its a suicide ai i used it on my last cycle seemed to work good i experienced no side effects and used it pct alongside of clomid? if you could clarify that that would be great.

Also GMO i would like to do what you said and i was thinkin the same thing being only my second cycle keep the test lower but the test and deca i have are 250mg per ml so 600 and 400 are kind of hard numbers to use.

i was wondering if you thought this would be ok test e 750mg 1-12 and deca 500mg 1-10 
maybe jump start with dbol at 40mg ed for the first 4 weeks?


----------



## ROID RANGER (May 18, 2011)

and what is prami and calber


----------



## rockhardly (May 18, 2011)

ROID RANGER said:


> i was wondering if you thought this would be ok test e 750mg 1-12 and deca 500mg 1-10
> maybe jump start with dbol at 40mg ed for the first 4 weeks?



Here is what I would do if my first cycle was a test/dbol cycle.

Cycle:
1-5 500mg Test E EW
6-9 650mg Test E EW
10-14 750mg Test E EW
1-12 - 400mg deca EW
1-16 - 12.5mg Aromasin EOD (Adjust as neccessary)
2-14 - 1000ius HCG EW
1-4- 40mg Dbol ED

PCT:
16-20 - Clomid 100/75/50/50


Some say aromasin thru PCT, others not.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 18, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> deca needs to be run at a minimum 400mg to get the affect. Might not be a bad idea to go with GMOs suggestion and go with test at 600mg and deca 400mg since its only your second cycle


 
The last time I ran Deca I ran 300mg a week and I could see and feel the difference.  Personally, I just didn't care for the sides too much.


----------



## MDR (May 18, 2011)

ROID RANGER said:


> alright what does that mean its a suicide ai i used it on my last cycle seemed to work good i experienced no side effects and used it pct alongside of clomid? if you could clarify that that would be great.
> 
> Also GMO i would like to do what you said and i was thinkin the same thing being only my second cycle keep the test lower but the test and deca i have are 250mg per ml so 600 and 400 are kind of hard numbers to use.
> 
> ...



Letro destroys pretty much all Estrogen, so is not as effective for maintenance compared to Aromasin.  Also, Estrogen rebound is common.  Prami and Caber is usually used to deal with Prolactin issues related to 19-Nors (Like Deca and Tren).  Hope this helps.  By the way, if you punch any of these into the board search you will get a ton more information.  A very useful resource.


----------

